# I'm Really Confused!



## Packerjohn (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok, after a year of nothing with everything canceled, we are being told again to stay home during Thanksgiving.  Wouldn't be surprised if they try to cancel Christmas too.  We were suppose to celebrate all those events "virtually".  I guess that means sit on your butt & watch fireworks on your computer screen?  But I'm confused.  This morning I got this idea to check some of my country's airports.  Well, my eyes were opened but my confusion just grew deeper!  I counted 21 incoming flights to Pearson International Airport in Toronto, Ontario.  Now this is only in the 6 am to 12 noon time frame.  Mmmmmmm!  21 flights in 6 hours.  Let's say that is 200 passengers/flight so that might be 4,200 passengers just coming in.  Not departure; just arrivals.  They weren't only Canadian passengers we had passengers from Dubai, Detroit, Paris, London, Houston & Washington.  I wonder how many of them are bringing Corvid-19 with them & will be spreading it to the people at the airport, taxis, restaurants & their "loved ones?"  Seems to me that we have a 2 class system here.  The elite are flying around the world & it is "Business As Usual."  Of course, the peasants/peons are told to stay home & forget seeing family for Thanksgiving or even Christmas.  Boy, am I confused!  As Shakespear once wrote, "There's something rotten in the State of Denmark".


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

You say that there were 21 incoming flights to Pearson International Airport over six hours.  The question that begs to be asked: a year ago, how many flights came into Pearson during that same time frame?  I'd wager it was many, many more than 21.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

Packerjohn, why a 2-class system?  I don't understand how "class" figures into this at all.  Anyone who wants to fly is still allowed to fly. 

Also, you refer to being told "again" to stay home during Thanksgiving. Where does "again" figure in to this?  Last Thanksgiving, the disease hadn't even appeared yet, at least no one had ever heard of it. And no one was being told to stay home. (Ah, the good old days.)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You say that there were 21 incoming flights to Pearson International Airport over six hours.  The question that begs to be asked: a year ago, how many flights came into Pearson during that same time frame?  I'd wager it was many, many more than 21.


 Also the flights, as I understand it, are not full.  Keep in mine, business trips, emergencies, people returning home that could not get home before, funerals, etc.  Lots of reasons to fly, I suppose especially if you are not in the over 70 group.


----------



## gennie (Oct 8, 2020)

Pre Covid, the skies over my house were laced with contrails all day.  I haven't seen one in months.  

Travel safety will be more conclusive when we have a means of knowing if someone is contagious prior to  showing symptoms.

Obviously absence of fever does not because our state is still having large numbers of new positive cases.  Today's official report (every 24 hours) shows an additional 3,216 *new* positive cases with 224 requiring hospitalization.  A daily new count under 1,500 hasn't been seen in months.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 8, 2020)

We had moved to Stage 3 but with the second wave some things have been taken away from us. Used to be 10 people in our group and now we only have who in under the same roof in one household. We were going to have dinner with my daughter but I told her we should go back to the end of the drive visit and no one enters the house. I am thinking of going back to home grocery pick up. Yes, Thanksgiving, Halloween, Christmas, New Year's and probably holidays in the new year. I don't know about flights but I am not taking a plane for a long time.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 8, 2020)

Understand how you feel, but try to handle the virus restrictions/requirements along with wildfire smoke smell. We've been having that smell pretty bad here. Wanted to take our boat out on the water one or two more times before having it winterized, but the smoke smell was just too overwhelming. We got wise and decided to visit the state park/lake before going to storage and hooking up our boat. Sure glad we decided to visit first. 

Seems like there are to many misleading things being said about the virus and what and what not to do. For us, we've had to cancel two weekend trips, no more going out to breakfast/dinner.......pick-up only and some other events that had been cancelled. In-between the virus and the wildfire smoke smell, it's been one fairly rotten summer. To be totally honest. IOW, we didn't move back to Colorado to do mostly NONE of the things we wanted to.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 8, 2020)

Really, “a fairly rotten summer”.  I don’t know everything that has happened to you for you to make that statement.  Sure, it’s been a challenge in terms of not being able to go out to eat or to the movies or the yearly vacation.

Having my husband home 24/7 has been no picnic.  But it’s been an interesting summer for us all despite the challenges.  The virus, the responses to the virus, getting to know the family long distance style or not.  Cause now you have a handle on those that care and those that don’t.  Might be some changes to those wills .

The election, history in the making.  Virtual school.  How do we really feel about children-miss them or not so much.  Getting in touch with how we really feel.  Learning just how much we love, LOVE, toilet paper.  Knowing ourselves better than ever, to hoard or not to hoard, that is the question.

Catching up on tv.  We always wanted more time to relax .  Had your fill yet?  Most everyone’s yards are looking good.  The honey do list almost done.  Some are Saving more money as we are forced to spend less.  And on and on and on.

However, if you have family members who have died, yes, sad.  But family members would die with or without the virus.

I think it’s been the most interesting summer of my life, excepting the Cuba missile crisis, and I think that was in fall, but don’t remember.  Anyway, cheer up, next summer is probably truly going to be rotten.


----------

